# other than footbridge???



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone know of any companies similar to footbridge that does the same kind of deal? 

I also have a roofing company but my area is taken bye another contractor and Aaron won't work with me on the roofing end......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There are very few construction specific providers, check out Darren Slaughter.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I requested information from Darren slaughter....I didn't see much on pricing or results or sites he has done in the past.....it sucks I can't work with footbridge my painting site is doing awesome and its not even summer yet... bet it would of done wonders for roofing...


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I requested information from Darren slaughter....I didn't see much on pricing or results or sites he has done in the past.....it sucks I can't work with footbridge my painting site is doing awesome and its not even summer yet... bet it would of done wonders for roofing...


Matt...I got your email last night at midnight, didn't want to call you at 6am your time. There is a gallery page on my site with like the last 20 sites we have done.

Here is the gallery page: http://darrenslaughter.com/gallery/


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

DarrenSlaughter said:


> Matt...I got your email last night at midnight, didn't want to call you at 6am your time. There is a gallery page on my site with like the last 20 sites we have done.
> 
> Here is the gallery page: http://darrenslaughter.com/gallery/


i will call later today


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

I live in a small town,18k people.Tried FB for two years.I received 29 emails for quotes.Most didn't qualify a look,only got a couple of small jobs from it.I will admit I didn't monitor it,or try to improve it,either.


----------

